# Bone cancer?!



## Mouchka (Apr 10, 2019)

HELP PLZ!
my 13yrs old golden SCAN report from orthopedic came with most probably Osteosarcoma in her Leg!!
with sever hip dysplasia in the other leg, and starting of scoliosis in the spine due to age.
The report came yesterday - Her Vet, advices where two and left me the choice to pick.
1- due to her age (13) and the arthritis and the dysplasia and that she had lost her breath twice under anesthesia (one 4yrs ago in a surgery) and the second the anesthesia for the SCAN. He told me its at a high risk to go under another surgery amputation of the leg.!!! or i can go for it if i choose to.
2- to keep her and start giving her Tramal or CBD OIL for pain relief and try to keep her comfortable and live the few months thats left for her without putting her under surgery and post surgery pain/risks that will only prolonged her life up to 6months.

please note that in my country we do not have chemotherapy and radiation to support the surgery afterwards.

i am in a total Freeze both discussions are not easy because I can not imagine to keep my dog with pain killers and of she can’t later on tolerate the pain to put her dxxxx (i dont want to write it)

i am lost she is now fine still fine but limps and likes her self a bit. But she is still awake and active.

my brain does not process anything - to go for surgery with the risk of loosing her under anesthesia or maybe not. To remove the leg and put her under stress and pain after surgery recovery which is up to 3weeks to prolong her life up to 6months.
(( when she went into anesthesia for scan she stayed 4 days to recover!!!))

or to keep her with pain killers and try to CBD oil ( i dont know what would happen with days how the pain will be! ))) and as per the vet says, when the pain becomes hard to manage its time to put her Dxxxxx.

its noway for me to even think about it my dog is my life we have lived together happy 13 yrs but life is unfair and sometimes we have to decide and not being selfish and think of our emotions only.

i dont have alot of time to decide ( altho now she is good playing walking and eaiting she doesn’t seem sick! I dont know!)
(We cant make biopsy to make 100% sure bc she will have to go under anesthesia again and pain after it)
This is very very bad situation very bad if only anyone if you had a dog with this bad cancer give me advices or share your story pros and cons


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Wow, what terrible choices to make.
13 years is a lovely old age in a Golden, we all hope for that.
I personally wouldn't consider amputation for a 13 year old dog.

That said over the years I realized my healthcare decisions for my dogs are pretty much parallel with the healthcare decisions for myself.
If I was 89, I wouldn't have a limb amputation to make it to 90.
Hard decision to make, but either way, you will have to live with whatever you decide.
My heart goes out to you, keep strong.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I would choose palliative care for the rest of her life, and keep her as comfortable as possible. I wish you the best in making your decision.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry you and your girl are going through this. It is an unbearable choice to have to make. I agree with the others, I would not put my dog through any surgery at age 13 and would just keep her comfortable and let her go at the first sign life was not good for her. Both my other Golden died around 12.5 years old and not from cancer. I felt lucky to have them that long although we always hope for more time.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. I would not consider amputation. I would let her leave this word peacefully. She knows you love her and she loves you — that’s a really good life.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I also would not consider anesthesia or amputation. I would put her on pain meds and keep her happy for as long as I could, then let her go when she isn't able to enjoy life anymore. I know it's so hard, I lost my last dog to hermangiosarcoma and I have one with newly diagnosed kidney disease.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

We lost our first golden, Charlie, to osteosarcoma: diagnosis was on Tuesday, and on Friday we were with him when the vet came to our home to help him cross Rainbow Bridge. He was 13.5. He had severe arthritis which made amputation impossible, but we also didn't want to put him through that at his age. We decided to love and spoil him for a few days then let him go.

I'm so sorry you've gotten this diagnosis. No easy answers


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I‘m so sorry to read this. I too would not consider amputation but instead opt for palliative care. Sending kind thoughts your way, and wishing you have many good comfortable days with her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sadly, I too would opt for the palliative care. I'm so sorry you have to make the choice. The recovery from such a massive surgery would be hard on any dog, let alone a 13 year old. And without chemo and radiation, as you mention, it may just get you a few weeks where she would likely be in pain from the surgery and having to adapt to the loss of her leg.

I would concentrate on making her as pain-free as possible, spend as much time as you have with her, and just love love love on her.


----------



## Mouchka (Apr 10, 2019)

MushyB said:


> We lost our first golden, Charlie, to osteosarcoma: diagnosis was on Tuesday, and on Friday we were with him when the vet came to our home to help him cross Rainbow Bridge. He was 13.5. He had severe arthritis which made amputation impossible, but we also didn't want to put him through that at his age. We decided to love and spoil him for a few days then let him go.
> 
> I'm so sorry you've gotten this diagnosis. No easy answers


Am sorry for your loss!! This must be so hard on you!! I can’t imagine this to happen to my dog!! Was your dog in pain for you to let him go? Was charlie showing signs of pain? I am trying to understand if you don’t mind to elaborate because my baby girl always seems ok and happy I never seen her drowse or crying from pain. She seems always ok to me only the limping sign. I don’t know. And how did the vet confirmed this cancer was it by CT scan or biopsy? 
Thank you for your help and may your doggie soul be happy where it is❤


----------



## Mouchka (Apr 10, 2019)

Sweet Girl said:


> Sadly, I too would opt for the palliative care. I'm so sorry you have to make the choice. The recovery from such a massive surgery would be hard on any dog, let alone a 13 year old. And without chemo and radiation, as you mention, it may just get you a few weeks where she would likely be in pain from the surgery and having to adapt to the loss of her leg.
> 
> I would concentrate on making her as pain-free as possible, spend as much time as you have with her, and just love love love on her.


Thank you for your consideration and advices means alot. I was in a shock and couldn’t gather my thoughts. Yes i am now convinced to go for palliative care just spoke with another Vet. We are going to keep using Glucosamin supplement, Previcox for anti-inflammatory and the vet suggested to add Gabapentine 300 for pain and nerve pain. And also suggested to use CBD OIL in small doses because it might also help with pain and arthritis. 
i just hope she is not in pain, because i never seen her but ok. She always wants to go for a walk even now when she can barely hold her legs I take her for few mins walk around the house while i hold her back to not put alot of presure on her. 
thank you, i pray she will be ok and pain free I believe in miracles 🙏


----------



## Mouchka (Apr 10, 2019)

Hildae said:


> I also would not consider anesthesia or amputation. I would put her on pain meds and keep her happy for as long as I could, then let her go when she isn't able to enjoy life anymore. I know it's so hard, I lost my last dog to hermangiosarcoma and I have one with newly diagnosed kidney disease.


I am sorry to hear that too! One of the most lovable creatures of God are dogs and they get to have diseases and suffer. The circle of life is not faire but thats what is it sadly.
I think For kidney disease omega 3 supplement is good for a support if you ask the vet. 
yes I am going for palliative care and work on medicines in hope it wont affect her health and lungs and kidneys on a long term use. 
i hope your dog will be fine! 🙏


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Mouchka said:


> Am sorry for your loss!! This must be so hard on you!! I can’t imagine this to happen to my dog!! Was your dog in pain for you to let him go? Was charlie showing signs of pain? I am trying to understand if you don’t mind to elaborate because my baby girl always seems ok and happy I never seen her drowse or crying from pain. She seems always ok to me only the limping sign. I don’t know. And how did the vet confirmed this cancer was it by CT scan or biopsy?
> Thank you for your help and may your doggie soul be happy where it is❤


Yes, Charlie was in pain, despite a fair amount of medication. Osetosarcoma is just horrific: Charlie had X-rays done the previous August before he had to have a subcutaneous cyst removed, and when we brought him in because he was limping, the vet accidentally put up the new X-rays; his back leg looked like Swiss cheese, holes in all the hind leg bone on his left side - we knew immediately something was very, very wrong. 

We made trails of non-slip rugs throughout our tiled house so he could move around more easily, and we did all his favorite things, allowed him to eat stuff he usually wasn't, and just spoiled him as much as we could, but it was clear he was hurting. I will say, our darling boy was sweet and loving to his last breath, and he slipped away very, very quickly after the vet administered the 2nd shot. I have a tiny bit of guilt for making him suffer for those 3 days, but we did our best to minimize his pain through medication as much as we could. He was, and still is, my heart dog: it's been 10.5 years and I still think of him daily.

Talk to your vet about the best course of action for you both. It is very hard to lose a dog at any age, and even when they make it to being teenagers, it doesn't feel like it's enough time with them. My heart goes out to you both and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for the diagnosis. Sounds like you've made your decision for palliative care. Probably what I would do as well.

I would not put a 13 yo through amputation and chemo. Years ago (2008 I think) our boy Henry (avatar pic) started to limp in early Spring. It was osteosarcoma front leg. He was about 7 yo. Vet said he was good candidate for amputation. Oncologist said he would do well on chemo. Did the surgery and started chemo right after. He did really well on 3 legs. Had a good summer playing with his half sister. He did amazingly well on 3 legs. Early Fall he started to breath funny. Cancer spread to his lungs - much sooner than the experts thought would happen. We said good bye to him that Halloween. It was rough. My wife's heart dog. He was happy-go-lucky and goofy till the end though. I have mixed feelings on if I would do it again. We currently have two girls on chemo fighting lymphoma.

Best of luck to you and your girl.


----------

